# P60 head Triple XHP-70



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

My first conversion, as well as provisional attempt

VanIsleDSM Septa head 















GenMod Triple XHP-70 head






Many thanks to CPF!


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

That must be pretty amazing!!!! certainly a mah muncher!!


----------



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

Thanks! The measurement at the tailcap showed 4,8 Amps on high [emoji1]


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

Impressive!!! not too crazy high which all brings more heat, a more manageable beast with all things considered(being a monster!)

Would love some beam pics, sure its a flood monster and some! Which flavour of xhp70 have you gone for in this mod? 5000k/6000k etc etc


----------



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

Ups, with fresh carged cells it showed 6,8 Ampere on high! 

I'm waiting for modified reflectors [emoji6]

It's a N4 1C (6500k)


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (May 14, 2016)

Very nice work!


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

6,8a! is that on 18350's, 18650's should bump it up more and 26650's again!! (if not already running them)

Have seen hi cri versions of the xhp70, would make an awesome triple . Not too sure on the k60vn i have, if its 6000k its -500k now with a shaved dome, would put it around 5500k but eyes are not always the best judge. Have a 5000k de-dome also and that is a very nice floody tint!

What host are you running it in?


----------



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

FM 2x 26500 and Septa head [emoji4]


----------



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Very nice work!



Many thanks!


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

very fitting !!


----------



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

ven said:


> very fitting !!



Thanks! [emoji41]


----------



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

ven said:


> Would love some beam pics, sure its a flood monster and some!



I have sensitive neighbors and I am not good in beamshoots, but I try...

Control pic





ML





1%





5%





15%





40%





100%


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 14, 2016)

I am not a photographer full, but 15% to 100% look similar. Maybe has to do with camera settings?

Bill


----------



## Genna (May 14, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I am not a photographer full, but 15% to 100% look similar. Maybe has to do with camera settings?
> 
> Bill



I forgot to mention that the images were hastily shot with my iPhone.

Thanks
Genna


----------



## ven (May 14, 2016)

Thats awesome genna, thanks for taking the time!!! The iphone probably auto balanced it , due to the brightness(have found this myself due to overloading it). 

I think 15% has it covered.................well even 5% has! Awesome work, really is..............love it!!! Cant beat a huge wall of useful light


----------



## TexLite (May 17, 2016)

Genna said:


> I forgot to mention that the images were hastily shot with my iPhone.
> 
> Thanks
> Genna



Nice Work!

Quick tip, if you press and hold on the screen while in camera mode, you'll see AE/AF appear in yellow. It's an auto-exposure and auto-focus lock. Not sure if all iPhones have this feature, but I know the 6 and 6S do, I think the 5's do as well. Works great for beamshots

-Michael


----------



## Genna (May 17, 2016)

Many thanks, I don't know this! I try it later! [emoji6][emoji106]🏻


----------



## Genna (May 27, 2016)

Before I continue looking for reflectors, I wanted to know whether it made a difference to the beam. That's why I have adapted that temporarily. Now I hope that tonight a few seconds hold out the heat, before they melt, so that I can take a Beamshot [emoji28]


----------



## Genna (May 29, 2016)

Beamshots!

15%



40%



100%




Comparison image to the Aleph3 LE VOB Triple XHP-50 (CW)
(LE @ 100%, same camera setting)


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 29, 2016)

I am not seeing the difference between the 40% and the 100%.

Bill


----------



## DellSuperman (May 30, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I am not seeing the difference between the 40% and the 100%.
> 
> Bill


The shed on the left seem whiter/brighter at 100% to me..


----------



## MAD777 (May 30, 2016)

Bright idea, Genna!


----------



## Genna (Jun 6, 2016)

DellSuperman said:


> The shed on the left seem whiter/brighter at 100% to me..



Thanks, me too  



MAD777 said:


> Bright idea, Genna!



Thank you!


----------



## Genna (Jul 17, 2016)

Finally I found reflectors and after turn down and several hours of filing work...it's done and finish! [emoji28]


----------



## DellSuperman (Jul 17, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## ven (Jul 17, 2016)

^^^^^what Dell says!


----------



## VNguyen (Jul 17, 2016)

TexLite said:


> Nice Work!
> 
> Quick tip, if you press and hold on the screen while in camera mode, you'll see AE/AF appear in yellow. It's an auto-exposure and auto-focus lock. Not sure if all iPhones have this feature, but I know the 6 and 6S do, I think the 5's do as well. Works great for beamshots
> 
> -Michael



Wow thanks for this tip/trick texlite. Had iPhones since the aluminum one and didn't even know this feature exist. Great work genna.


----------



## VNguyen (Jul 17, 2016)

Bullzeyebill said:


> I am not seeing the difference between the 40% and the 100%.
> 
> Bill



If u look closely at the building and bushes to the left u can see a definite difference between 40 and 100.


----------



## MAD777 (Jul 17, 2016)

Unbelievable P60 on steroids! Wow!


----------



## Genna (Jul 18, 2016)

Many thanks to all! 

Now I'm looking forward to tonight ... beamshots will follow [emoji6]


----------



## stateoftheart (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi Genna are you recieving PMs or my email?


----------



## Genna (Jul 19, 2016)

TexLite said:


> Nice Work!
> 
> Quick tip, if you press and hold on the screen while in camera mode, you'll see AE/AF appear in yellow. It's an auto-exposure and auto-focus lock. Not sure if all iPhones have this feature, but I know the 6 and 6S do, I think the 5's do as well. Works great for beamshots
> 
> -Michael



Thanks, I try it...[emoji41][emoji16]



























I think I try again, but with a camera [emoji28]


----------



## neutralwhite (Jul 20, 2016)

Are these for sale ?.


----------



## ven (Jul 20, 2016)

:laughing: awesome ! Can see it overwhelmed the phone , a beast!


----------



## MAD777 (Jul 20, 2016)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Genna (Jul 22, 2016)

The reflectors are polished!
Now I'm curious about different Beamshots [emoji28]






Thanks
Genna


----------

